# How safe (permanent) is a wire nut?



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

I just got a little jolt while removing an old slide style dimmer switch. It's in my spare bedroom which I was prepping to paint tomorrow.








The crappy picture was taken after I turned the breaker off, which I probably should've done before I took the faceplate off... in hindsight. 

The only fix I could manage for now was to cut the wire and strip the last quarter inch of insulation and tie the two together with a wire nut. 

Should I go to the trouble tomorrow to pull another few inches out of the wall to make everything perfect or is the wire nut enough?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Electrical tape would have been fine over the nick. 

Wire nuts are a common thing in boxes, how else do you hook up light fixtures?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

*How Safe (permanent) Is A Wire Nut?*

Last time I checked a wire nut (or 3) is in every single light box, and every light switch box to connect the white wires. I wouldn't worry about it.


Future advice, they have stuff called liquid electrical tape. It's like rubber paint in a small can.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

jlsconstruction said:


> Last time I checked a wire butt (or 3) is in every single light box, and every light switch box to connect the white wires. I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> 
> Future advice, they have stuff called liquid electrical tape. It's like rubber paint in a small can.


Haven't had to use it much but it's handy once in a while.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

:wacko:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sorry...you need to rewire the entire house.:laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Last time I checked a wire nut (or 3) is in every single light box, and every light switch box to connect the white wires. I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> 
> Future advice, they have stuff called liquid electrical tape. It's like rubber paint in a small can.


Never tried the stuff, but I assume it's similar to the vinyl liquid in a can that you dip tool handles in?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Sorry...you need to rewire the entire house.:laughing:


That's just ridiculous. Just go to electrical supply house and rent a wire stretcher.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Never tried the stuff, but I assume it's similar to the vinyl liquid in a can that you dip tool handles in?



Yeah pretty much, when hard it's like the insulation on wire. They have it in a couple different colors to. Red, white, blue and black


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Use black electrical tape to secure that nick in the wire.

I really don't understand the rest of your question.

Is the reason the switch is out of the box because of the shock to investigate?

It's very common with even seasoned electricians to have a longer than needed device screw hang up in the threads or get underneath a wire nut. The former looks like what happened in your case.

From what I see in the pics, tape up that nick and be done.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So you don't want to rewire his house? :whistling


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't do much electrical honestly, so I only do an occasional light change out etc.. but when I use wire nuts I still break out the tape and tape them on as well. Better safe than sorry for me.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lugnut1968 said:


> I don't do much electrical honestly, so I only do an occasional light change out etc.. but when I use wire nuts I still break out the tape and tape them on as well. Better safe than sorry for me.


It really never hurts. But always use black electrical tape when doing that. Different colors mean different things in some cases.

An experienced electrician can immediately see if an amatuer has been in the box at any time. We have a bit of a secret handshake within the box from the last electrician to the current one. Same with service panels.

Don't ask since I'll be obligate to kill you. But we can tell.:laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lugnut1968 said:


> I don't do much electrical honestly, so I only do an occasional light change out etc.. *but when I use wire nuts I still break out the tape and tape them on as well.* Better safe than sorry for me.


Extra wasted step, no need.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Like putting on two condoms


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Like putting on two condoms



Can depend on what part of town you are in....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Like putting on two condoms


LOL... heck, I have seen some women it would take 4 condoms, a couple of coats of Sears Weather-beater and a case pack for me to mess around with though :whistling




rselectric1 said:


> It really never hurts. But always use black electrical tape when doing that. Different colors mean different things in some cases.
> 
> Same with service panels.


HAHAH... Didn't even know it came in different colors lol.. and If I only know one thing about electrical it is that anytime someone talks about a service panel, if it ain't throwing a breaker for them, I just look at 'em and say.. "You need to call an electrician". I have absolutely no business nor desire to mess with that end.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Like putting on two condoms


It's cold outside.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Use black electrical tape to secure that nick in the wire.
> 
> I really don't understand the rest of your question.
> 
> ...


Yep seen it happen at least twice....and I'm not a spark.....screw just nicked the load side on a switch.....got bit every time they turned the light on.......little tape......re position wire....shorter screw....good to go


----------

